
Coding Sucks: Why a Job in Programming Is Absolute Hell - ohjeez
http://gizmodo.com/programming-sucks-why-a-job-in-coding-is-absolute-hell-1570227192?rev=1398942156
======
ColinWright
Here's the actual article: [http://stilldrinking.org/programming-
sucks](http://stilldrinking.org/programming-sucks)

And here are previous submissions of this story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7687354](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7687354)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684773)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7681621](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7681621)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679814)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679132)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679055)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7673054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7673054)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7673047](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7673047)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7667825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7667825)
<\- Comments

------
jqm
I've concluded programming is the mental equivalent of manual labor. Good
clean work that makes one stronger but generally at the bottom of the food
chain and therefore exploited, and it wears on a person before long.

I still love it though. It beats politicking for a living.

------
Aqueous
I know he was exaggerating for effect but it seems a bit extreme - If
everything is breaking all the time you're doing something wrong.

